# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  getting ripped

## jjmarks

i'm not looking for an easy out. i've got 4weeks b4 a vacation and i need advise on shredding. this is new to me because i've never taken bdyblding this seriously. any tips? i drink about 1gal water a day and try to keep cal at 1500 to 2k daily but i can't get below 253lbs. i've tried high protein low carbs. 275g protein daily for 3wks but all that happened was weight gain and loss of energy.

----------


## Shredz

Tell us what you are eating..in detail

and tell us what your work outs are like..what excercise..sets reps..and cardio..when what kind and how often...

then we can help..be honest..and let us know if you cheat..

----------


## jjmarks

breakfast 2slice toast w/pbutter. 3cups coffee 2tsp sugar/skim milk or 1 power bar 3 cups coffee 2sp sugar/cup w/skim milk
lunch chinese take out 2days/wk (i'm weak...) other 3 days crackers
dinner will vary
2hot dogs/2 cups baked beans/2slice whole wht bread or
6oz chicken breast/1cup white rice or
1 can progresso soup/2 slice whole wht bread 
3 slices pizza or if i really wanna gross out my wife
1 head romaine lettuce w/can albacore tuna and salsa

water: 1 to 1 1/2 gal daily


cheats vary these are not every week and i may only do 1, 2 or unfortunatley all:

one bag of seasoned pretzels

4-6 beers p/wk

2 candy bar p/wk


snacks:

1 cup lowfat yogurt

fruit( pears, banannas, apples) i eat these in any amount to stop the hunger at any time of the day.

work out routine:

4-5 days wk

chest:
incline dumbells 4sets 12-15reps
dumbell flys 4 sets 12-15 reps
cables flys 4 sets 10-12 reps
flat bench 4 sets 10-12 reps

bi-cep: 4 sets 15 reps or exhaustion

straight bar
preacher
dumbell concentration
cable rope hammer curl

tri-cep: 3-4 sets till 15 reps or exhaustion

cable pull down
cable over head pull with rope
skull crushers

abs: 3 sets (hate em)

decline sit ups 20-30 w/25lb plate
slings till exhaustion
cable side pulls 15 reps 4 sets
roman chair

lats: 4 sets 8-10 reps (i want em big)

wide bar pull down
close grip 45 degree pull down
seated row close grip
seated row wide grip

legs: 4 sets 12-15 reps

standing squat
hack squat
quad extension
hamstring curl
calf raises

i've been training for 3-4 yrs but only in the last year have i gotten close to what you could call serious. i'm 38 and probably won't compete. (although..... if i can get to where i wanna be i would consider it)
my end goal is to get to the point where i can make that decision.


my short term goal is my vacation in 5weeks. carribean cruise.

current weight is 256 w/52'' chest 38'' waist 19'' arms.
will sacrifice size to get to 36'' waist or lower for short term. no real idea as to body fat percentage

currently using 400mg deca /wk 2nd week 10 week run. not stacking and no real access or financial ability to do a proper run.

any comments? all would be welcome! i wanna rip as much as possible for this trip

----------


## The original jason

the only comment ill make is you gotta be kidding me that you are tryin to lose weight on that diet you need some serious revision and hard work if u want to lose fat im afraid it wont look anything like that if u r to be serious, also no cardio in your training??? Im cutting at the moment although im not as big I weigh 220 and im training what you do +5-6 hrs CV every week and my diet is very clean like 1500 kals per day

protein powder with half non fat milk and water 2x per day

tuna and salmon mixed 3 x per day

8 egg whites scrambled with 1 yolk 1 x per day

all this varies sometimes I substitute the salmon and tuna for boiled chicken breast and a little tinned tomato with chillies and garlic in total i get about 300 g protein per day 25 g carbs and the rest is in fat over 6-7 meals per day NO CANDY BARS LOL NO BEER LOL one cheat carb up day per week is my moto

I take fish oil capsules every day along with zinc,pottasium and magnesium supplemets to stop the cramps on this low diet, also use many diff vitamins.

Take 2 diff sorts of fat burners Dymetadrine and another that I can only get here where i live.

I am on a cycle of Equipose 400mg ew
test prop 100mg eod
anavar 40mg ed
armidex.5mg ed

I drink about a gallon of water every day I plan to lose at least 20lb in as long as it takes me less than 10 weeks i hope but im prepared to go the distance

My carb intake is really low max of about 25-30g per day but the fat burners give me energy so i dont feel so tired i just feel it at the end of the day cos i work 10 hours ed as well I make all my food the night before and take it with me if you want it to work you have to make sacrifices

peace
Jason

----------


## jjmarks

yeah, i'm serious but i really didn't know where to start. i did neglect to mention cards but i'm no where near your routine.
i appreciate the help!!! jj

----------


## Tobey

Now I'm fixin to get royaly flamed here. BUT I have been trying this out for the last 3 or 4 days and it appears to work HOWEVER. You really have to watch your lean muscle mass as it will suffer greatly if you are not careful. BUT if you want to get shreded with in a short period of time here's how. Cut your carbs out completely! I mean for the next 4 days you are not going to eat ANY carbs. this can be alot harder than you think. On the 5th day you may reintroduce carbs but only in the am hours. None after 12:00 noon. Then you will go back on your carb depletion diet. Keep your cardio up, take a multi type vitamin as to fuel your body with any nutrients that you may not be getting AND watch your lean muscle mass VERY closely. You do not need to stay on this diet for an extened lenght of time as it will make obtaing muscle mass almost impossible. This is a very general response but anything more specific woyuld require alot more info. Good luck with you diet.
IC

----------


## beenie

The responses I have seen here are all quite legit. There are two things that help: Diet and cardio. You say that you tried low carb before and that you did not lose. I suspect that you were not REALLY on low carb even though you thought you were. Explain what you were eating. 

Low cals works too, but the benefit of low carb is that you do not have to control the volume of food you eat; only what you eat. Hence in low carb you lose weight without going hungry.

One of the effects of low carb diets is that when your body goes into Ketosis (after about 3 days), you will lose a lot of water weight fast. For me it was about 10lbs my first week. Over time it is fat that you lose.

I know this is not scientific, and is imperial evidence, but after seeing the success I was having, four of my coworkers started on the same diet. With the exception of one who cheated the bf came off nearly as quickly. When we made the one who was cheating stopped, it worked for her too.

All of this being said, I do not criticize low cal diets: they work too. I merely want to convey that there are sever effective choices, and you should pick one and stick with it.

----------


## partyboynyc

i'm a believer that muscle burns adipose tissue.i think the reps should be lower as in a proper resistance training program for creating hypertrophy.use you cardio training to reduce calorie intake and your resistance training for creating musculature.i know someone will flame this for whatever reason.people get on these high rep schemes when they want to increase weightloss.they say curcuits keep HR higher.cardio can be adjusted to stay within your maxHR and as you move to your resistance program you can certainly keep it in your 50-60% range.you will have just as much flow of blood and nutrients to both your connective tissue around joints and your muscles if you drop your reps/set by 3-4 reps.

your abdominal training right now is purely for stabilization at this point.and since we are talkign about stabilization, include hyperextensions in your back workout.keep your opposite muscles groups equally strong or next you'll be coming to us asking why your back hurts.

i'm just throwing some thoughts out that came to my head.this isn't an exhaustive post on options.we'll see if you're still on the board in a few weeks and then maybe i'll get into more.

----------

